# Getting rid of 20s'



## rebelbayou (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Just joined this forum today so this is my first post. Purchased a 1997 Nissan hardbody this weekend in great shape from original owner. It is dropped with 20" BOSS rims and low profile tires. Bought the truck for gas mileage and cold AC and it has both. Happy as far as that goes but would like to raise it back up and put smaller rims and tires on it. I think it originally came with 14" tires? Can someone suggest a good rim and tire size? Preferably would like to trade the current rims and tires for others but not sure what to look for. Current tire size is 255/35/ZR20 all the way around. Thanks in advance and if I posted if the wrong forum, please feel free to correct me.

p.s. Also have a 1984 Nissan Ex. Cab 4 wheel drive since my dad bought it new and can't tear it up. great truck.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

Assuming Rwd, it would have come with 215/70/14. It should say on the doorjamb sticker. I have 235/75/15 on my 97, will probably go slightly smaller next time I replace.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome!

I believe the stock tires / rims on my '93 2WD was 195/75/14. The 4WD model (my current ride) is 235/75/15.

I sure hope you bought the 2WD as the 4WD's fuel economy is kinda' sad.

And the next big question when it comes to the old KA24 engine...does it have the infamous rattle on start-up?

Don't get me wrong, these trucks are bulletproof, but the timing chain rattle affected A LOT of the KA24 engines...mine included. 

Cheers!
Grug


----------



## rebelbayou (Jul 9, 2012)

It is 2wd. It has 3" lowering blocks on rear and I'm not sure on the front. May have been lowered using torsion bars only. Trying to absorb as much information as possible from the forums. Looks like this is THE PLACE to be when it comes to these Nissan HBs'. Motor seems smooth as glass. Haven't noticed any rattle or knock on start up or otherwise. I have read a bunch of threads and looked at tons of pics in the wheel and tire section, but I don't see too many 20" rims. I'm not really familiar with the terms "offset" and such, but I'm sure I will be soon. My fenders are a good 1 1/2" to 2" from the tires and I haven't experienced any tire rubbing or anything and it has 255/35ZR20 on all 4 corners. Does this seem highly unusual? I can post a pic if I'm allowed to. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's the tire size info from the FSM:









If you use Tire size calculator you can check out what dimensions different tire sizes have; I checked and the size of your 20s is only ~1 inch larger than stock, so no rubbing is perfectly normal.


----------



## rebelbayou (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you very much Zack. That tells me what I need to know and answers my question about my tires not rubbing. Now if I can only find someone with some stock 5 spoke rims off of a '97 that would be willing to trade for these 20s' I'll be in good shape. After reading some more posts about dropping these trucks and rough riding, I checked up under mine and the back is resting on the bump stops so I'm sure that has something to do with the bottoming out feeling when I hit a big pothole or crease in the pavement. I think one of the posts said something about cutting a little bit off the top of the bump stop and drilling holes through it to make it compress easier. May try that this afternoon. I got 2 like new bump stops off a truck in a wrecking yard this morning.


----------

